# PROBLEME disque dur externe iomega



## skenshot (16 Janvier 2008)

bonjours a tous j'ai acheter un disque dur iomega afin de l'utiliser pour mon pc et pour mon mac,mais j'ai eu un premier soucis mon pc ne le reconnaisser pas,j'ai lu la notice du disque dur et il indiquer que le disque dur etait formater pour mac a l'origine et j'ai re formater le disque dur pour pc,donc mon pac et mon pc reconnaisse le disque dur  mais maintenant j'ai un autre soucis c'est que sa m'a créer deux disque durs:un premier disque dur de 20Go et un aure de 140Go donc en clair quand je branche mon disque dur externe que se soit sur mon mac ou pc j'ai deux disque dur un de 140 et un autre de 20Go au lieux d'en avoir un seul de 160Go,pourriez vous m'aider svp
merci par avance


----------



## chandeler.bing (6 Mars 2008)

skenshot a dit:


> bonjours a tous j'ai acheter un disque dur iomega afin de l'utiliser pour mon pc et pour mon mac,mais j'ai eu un premier soucis mon pc ne le reconnaisser pas,j'ai lu la notice du disque dur et il indiquer que le disque dur etait formater pour mac a l'origine et j'ai re formater le disque dur pour pc,donc mon pac et mon pc reconnaisse le disque dur  mais maintenant j'ai un autre soucis c'est que sa m'a créer deux disque durs:un premier disque dur de 20Go et un aure de 140Go donc en clair quand je branche mon disque dur externe que se soit sur mon mac ou pc j'ai deux disque dur un de 140 et un autre de 20Go au lieux d'en avoir un seul de 160Go,pourriez vous m'aider svp
> merci par avance



A mon avis tu as du fractionner ton DD en deux partitions
Lorsque tu formates ton DD pour qu'il soit compatible PC & Mac fractionne ton DD en une partition et dès lors tu n'auras plus deux DD sur tes "bureau" ;o)


----------

